# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  Установка windows server 2008 64bit

## Ironfist

Добрый день!
Помогите разобраться. 64-битную версию windows 2008 я без проблем могу поставить на сервер или есть условия при которых она криво встанет или еще что-нибудь. сейчас стоит 32-битная windows server 2003

----------

